# Been in a cage far too long



## catnapt (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi,
i regularly monitor our shelters cat list, and am happy to report that most kitties get a forever home in one month or less

However this sweet boy has been there since this past spring! (they do not update their posts, so that is why it says "weeks" and not months)

I have seen him in person and he is strikingly beautiful so i do not understand why no one has adopted him yet

the shelter does not have the room to let the cats out of the cages to play-when they have time, volunteers take them out to pet and brush them
This is no life for a graceful and active creature

here is his picture- if you are in the southern NH area and are considering adopting a cat, i hope you will consider Ghandi!

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... ow=0&tmpl=


----------

